# What Is It? (Black Tar-like Substance)



## thebig1

On the inside of my MES 40 I've noticed what appears to be a black tar-like substance. I didn't realize it at first but after it heated up I grabbed a razor blade to clean my window and it immediately became clear. Plus last week while smoking some mac and cheese on the top shelf I had noticed that some had dripped from my ceiling into the mac and cheese . 

So, what is it?

Chad


----------



## tktplz

I have an MES 30 and I figure it's the combination of smoke, moisture from meats, spatters, oil, grease, spices getting on the sides and roof, door etc. in the smoker. Some of the guys on here run their smokers at 275 for a good hour before smoking and some run it like that after they take out their smoked meat. I've noticed you don't need moisture in the bowl on an MES. It seems to hold moisture and running it for an hour or so before smoking dries out the interior. That's why some also do it for an hour or so after a smoke to dry it before putting it away. I store mine inside with the door cracked so it stays dry. maybe this is what is happening in yours. You also run it with the vent on top all the way open while smoking? Closing it off while smoking can cause creasote inside. You want Thin Blue Smoke as they say. You don't want it to build up inside.


----------



## thebig1

I built a 4'×4' shed for mine to be stored in. I'll start leaving the door unlatched when not smoking. I haven't before because I've been afraid of attracting ants. I don't use water in my pans either .


----------



## tktplz

Maybe running it at 275 after smoking and drying it out then not opening the door while it cools and stores until the next time you use it. I'd try running it for an hour at 275 after removing your last smoked meat from it. Turn it off and check it in a day or so just to see how it is inside. Might just need to run it at temp to dry it instead of your "Season" staying moist. Just a thought. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## bdskelly

_ Technical term: *Gunkious Masterbuiltia. *_Very common in the well used rigs.
I never cleaned mine except for the stuff on the ceiling that might plop down on the meat. Razor blade.... b
Oh yeah... And do clean that temp sensor nub in the back so it will read accurately.


----------



## thebig1

Thanks guys, I appreciate the information.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Wood smoke residue that clings to everything in the smoker gets damp and will drip or pool and drip on food..  low heat and high moisture from a big load of meat or moist food at low temps will make this tar drip onto food.  All my smokers have black stuff on the inside and in top of the lids. If you load up the smoker and the temps inside are not very high, the condensation will form and drip. It will be bitter tasting if it's on your food or steams up inside the smoker for a while.


----------



## thebig1

Thanks Rings, I definitely don't want any of that happening


----------



## Bearcarver

bdskelly said:


> _ Technical term: *Gunkious Masterbuiltia. *_Very common in the well used rigs.
> I never cleaned mine except for the stuff on the ceiling that might plop down on the meat. Razor blade.... b
> Oh yeah... And do clean that temp sensor nub in the back so it will read accurately.




^^^Yup---What Brian said.^^^

And every time I use my MES 40, before I start I check the walls & ceiling of the smoker & brush off anything that might be loose enough to fall on any of the meat. The only black dots I want on my meat is the Pepper.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

You just need to watch for a bunch of moisture building up when you put a big load  of stuff in and temps are kinda low. Once the smoker is hot enough, the moisture goes away or evaporates faster. You can just reach in and wipe the top of the smoker with a few paper towels if it's dripping .


----------



## SonnyE

Creosote...

You burn, you get.


----------



## daveomak

Creosote....   Smoke with the exhaust wide open and the chip chute pulled out 1.5" and turned to the dump position..   
Your smoker was lacking in air flow...


----------



## johnmeyer

I had the same thing and decided to clean the smoker. Got most of it off, but it took several hours.

The good news? The food tastes a LOT better, and I don't have to worry about "goop" dripping down on the food.

Most of this was leftover from when I was using the MES chip loader. Since I started using the external "mailbox mod," I get very little buildup. I've done about ten smokes since the massive cleaning and the walls are brown, not black. I'm sure that eventually they'll get darker, but it is an entirely different substance than before.


----------



## daricksta

bdskelly said:


> _ Technical term: *Gunkious Masterbuiltia. *_Very common in the well used rigs.
> I never cleaned mine except for the stuff on the ceiling that might plop down on the meat. Razor blade.... b
> Oh yeah... And do clean that temp sensor nub in the back so it will read accurately.


I _hate_ the carbon deposits that fall down on meats and cheeses! I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and when I clean dried meat stuff off the walls (the 30 is so narrow that racks of ribs and beef brisket flats press up against both walls until they shrink during cooking). So, I clean all the lose, caked-on stuff and I wipe out accumulated grease but not more than that, besides also cleaning dried cooked stuff off the smoking racks.


----------

